# Scott CR1 Elite? or Foil 30 - Newby looking to buy first real road bike



## 23109VC (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi everyone.

I am new to this site. I have been riding my Scott SUB20 hybrid bike for the past 5 years. I got it second hand, rode it off and on, but the past year or so I have been riding it 3x a week averaging 15 miles a ride. I am really enjoying riding, but I am now ready to get a real road bike.

I have enjoyed my scott bike and want to get a scott road bike. I have researched a lot online, and have test ridden a few at various local bike shops that sell scott produts.

I found a nearby shop that has a handful of older bikes that wer enever sold - they are 2012 and 2013 models. some are new in the box still. the owner had a 2012 CR1 Elite - it's black/gray/blue highlights. white handlebar wraps. it has SRAM Rival components. it rode really nicel still has the plastic on the handlebars... it rode great.

he also has a 2013 Foil 30 - also in my size. it's black/yellow - looks really cool..very racy/fast looking. the riding position felt more hunched over, but not much more..although it did ride really harsh vs the CR1. I think the Foil seemed like it maybe had more punch when you pedaled it - but both bikes were very cool.

I hoentsly thought the Foil looked better...but I think the CR1 felt better to ride on. either bike would be gtreat for me.

I was tinking of making him oan offer on the CR1 or the Foil.

what would e a realistic goodprice for either of these bikes as a "new" bike but several modle years old?

the original MSRP of the CR1 Elite is like $2600-2700.
the original MSRP on the Foil 30 was about $3500.

he told me he'd sell the Foil for 1500 cash out the door.
he said the Elite was $1300..but I suspect he would go much lower on the CR1... maybe $1000 out the door.

any thoghts? is a older CR1 elite a good buy?


----------



## 23109VC (Oct 17, 2016)

I bought the Foil 30. Love it!


----------

